# Please read: VERY important



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Hello everyone,

Thank you for taking the time to read this post, and thank you for taking it in with an open mind. It has come to my attention that a handful of SM members, who also belong to another Maltese forum, have made posts on that forum with the clear intent of posting their "swan song" here on SM and to make sure they "go out in a blaze of glory".

This is nothing more than a childish attempt to hurt me and the members of SM because they do not agree with the way SM is run. They don’t agree that some posts must be edited or deleted to protect my well being, the well being of the members and the entity that is SpoiledMaltese.com.

It is not always easy trying to allow a balance of posts and threads that are within the law in a legal sense and within the law of fairness, while still promoting the betterment of the breed, discussing our beloved breed and having FUN.

SpoiledMaltese.com cannot and will not ever be perfect. We do our best and that is all we can provide. We will continue to grow and improve, but not everyone will be happy with the result of our efforts. Yet it is rather ironic that those who are complaining about SM either behind the scenes in PMs or on other sites are logged in here just about every day ... signed on anonymously. I can’t help but wonder, if SM is so unpleasant for them, why do they spend so much time here.

Instead of resorting to piteous "swan songs" of drama I would ask them to please respect the loyal members here, respect me and SM and please just move on. I don't want it here, I do not need it here and it will not be tolerated in any fashion, either in threat or action.

I have received emails and PMs from many of our loyal SM members with regards to this situation and I thank you for your concern. I am only taking this step to protect you, protect me and protect SM in advance. Please respect the fact that I may have to ban or delete some long-time members.

Thank you again for your time and thank you for being a member of SM.

Joe


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou: 

I know that I personally love SM!!! I would like to thank you, Joe for creating it!!! Joe are the best and don't let anyone else tell you otherwise.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This has been going on for years, Joe.

I also find it rather odd. Thing is, it's growing in numbers.

Now, I have no idea, whom you are speaking of, but do have
an idea.

Good heavens. Just BAN THEM!! Why put up with this grief?

I say, "See Ya, and Good Luck". :wine: artytime:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:ThankYou: Joe for all of your hard work in providing such a nice place to come and share our thoughts, ideas, and pictures of our fluffs. We appreciate all that you do to provide this for us. SM is the BEST! :aktion033: We love it here, and don't feel the need to visit other forums.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks, Joe, for maintaining this forum and allowing us all to post here for free or for a very small fee when we join. I have learned SO MUCH from this forum that I can't see ever leaving the forum. I do not know to what other website or people that you are referring (thankfully!) but want you to know that you are VERY much appreciated for your efforts here! I think the addition of monitors (or whatever they are officially called) helps tremendously, too. 

I applaud all of your efforts and hope the offending parties just bow out. We would love to have a nice, peaceful forum here to share ideas, products and vital information and advice. You have provided that for us.

Thanks, Joe. 

Cyndi


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:ThankYou: For all that you and the rest of the team and members here do to keep this an informative and fun place to share our love for the breed. SM has been a place where I have shared some of my joys and some of my sorrows. And I appreciate all of you, members alike. Thank you Joe for this place so many of us call home. :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:goodpost: and :ThankYou: always for what you do Joe! I love spoiled maltese and it's great to keep the drama out. After all, it's all about the love of our dogs :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

WTF, Joe? You don't have enough headaches? Good god, why can't people act like adults? You really rock, captain Joe. :ThankYou:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I have no ide what is going on. I didn't even know that there was another Maltese forum. But I know how bad things can get with online forums. I like this place, I've learned a lot. And everyone has been helpful and nice and put up with my opinionated opinions. I'm sticking around.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I have learned so much from this forum, and I truly believe that without the help and advice of the SM members, my furbaby would not be alive today. I thank you for all of your work with this forum. :ThankYou: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Debbie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> WTF, Joe? You don't have enough headaches? Good god, why can't people act like adults? You really rock, captain Joe. :ThankYou:[/B]



"Captain Joe" ~ I laugh everytime he calls himself that. 
Too funny. 

I'll get into my "StarTrek" mode now. Joe, "make it so". :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Thank you Joe and staff for keeping the forum a safe place. I moderate a forum on a different subject and know it's frustrating at times to keep it a good place to visit for all. 

I wish people that really DON'T want to be here and support SM would just leave. This place means a lot to many of us..much more than the maltese breed. It's a support line for me..and I'm sure for many others. The friendships made here are family like. It's so childish to be so instigating. :smilie_tischkante: I'm sorry this thread was necessary....


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ditto to everything everyone said. And my thanks, too, for putting up with us


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I do thank you for your post Joe.
I do belong to "That other forum" and have never ever in any way disrespected SM or you ever!

Just cause I choose to belong to any other forum does not mean I should not post what I think or say how I feel. I am the type of person who has no need to talk behind someones back, I would rather say it to the persons face and I do.
Nobody should feel bad about belonging to "Other forums" thats ridiculous, but you can bet I would never say or post anything about SM or you or in a disrespectful way.

From me, there is nothing to put up with, I have never caused you trouble that I am aware of.
I do know who you are speaking of and I will not speak for others just myself.
I think you put up with alot of crap but not from me. 
I do now understand why certain threads and posts have been closed or deleted, but Joe this was recently explained to me and some other people, the whole while we were never told why certain people were aloud to do the things they have done and tell lies they have told and got away with it..
This is your forum and you are the boss so your word is final and I have always respected that,
I think you know that.
Thank you
And Im on anonymous not guest  sorry had to add that in/


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Don't ever jump ship!!

[attachment=37866:Island_Time.jpg]


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Nobody should feel bad about belonging to "Other forums" thats ridiculous, but you can bet I would never say or post anything about SM or you or in a disrespectful way.[/B]


thanks Andrea but i never said anything bad about people belonging to other forums, thats not a concern of mine :thumbsup: 



> I do now understand why certain threads and posts have been closed or deleted, but Joe this was recently explained to me and some other people, the whole while we were never told why certain people were aloud to do the things they have done and tell lies they have told and got away with it..[/B]


i have explained it more than i should ever have to, to the same "other" people for a LONG time now, i have every PM, every email, i have dealt with this as long as I will, i will not put up with the threats or bashing, simple as that



> Don't ever jump ship!![/B]


hehe, never

Cap'n Joe, over and out, 10-4. or something like that


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=586023
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't referring to you saying about joining other forums :thumbsup:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*I have no clue what is going on but I am so happy to belong to Spoiled Maltese and have met wonderful people and maltese! Thank you Joe and others for keeping it a safe place! :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :grouphug: *


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

First let me apologize if I have in anyway been disrespectful in any of my posts...that was not my intention..I enjoy participating in your forum and would also like to say.... :ThankYou: .....


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

Wowsers. I'm shocked. I love it here.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm just nosey and want to know who's the pill! :brownbag: 

Thanks for keeping the forum clean and fun, Joe. :woohoo2:


----------



## hohumbarb (Nov 4, 2006)

theres a lot of good on sm...lots of nice people but something is very wrong when you cant tell the truth but you can tell lies


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Once again, I don't have a clue as to what is going on...I do check in often, however, I don't post nearly as often as I would like. I am curious now, though, as to what exactly is going on....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:goodpost: :ThankYou: :dothewave:


----------



## Maltipaws (Sep 29, 2005)

A very well put letter. I don't know what is going on, and am glad that you are taking care of it. We go back many years and you were fair then and fair now. 
I don't really post, but enjoy reading them. Someday I will post, but after certain people are gone from the board. My name gets ripped apart and I don't even post and until that ends I will stay reading. I don't want to embrass people having to read lies and garbage.
The way you are keeping up on things here it will again be a nice board the way it was in the begining. There are tons of nice ladies here who just want to share their stories about their animals etc. As a person posted, maybe you should just ask these people to leave and block them so they can't pop in and out and give out nasty remarks.........oh I hope I don't get a ripping for this post..........lol Thanks again for all your good work Bea


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't have a clue what happened but I did want to say "THANKS" and that I love SM. I've gotten so much great information on here and I love reading everyone's posts. This is a great forum! Thanks Joe for keeping this a place we love to visit.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> theres a lot of good on sm...lots of nice people but something is very wrong when you cant tell the truth but you can tell lies[/B]


thank you for your opinion


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> oh I hope I don't get a ripping for this post..........lol Thanks again for all your good work Bea[/B]


no ripping in this post Bea :smilie_daumenpos: 




> . This is a great forum![/B]


thank you, thank you to everyone for the honest thoughts, posts and PMs


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

yeah Joe, I support you too! Its not easy to maintain a forum...thanks for your hardwork! :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachment=37870:cheer.gif] [attachment=37870:cheer.gif] [attachment=37870:cheer.gif] [attachment=37870:cheer.gif]

Thank you, Joe! I am so glad you are taking a tough stand on this. I hate to see the few who are determined to make trouble ruin it for everyone else.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Well I'm totally in the dark on whatever is going on & whoever is causing it. But this smilie :eek2_gelb2: seems appropriate. Hope everything gets worked out so peace & harmony reign.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I have no idea what prompted all this, but I hope I haven't been troublesome. I mod a forum not relating to dogs/maltese, and I know how much of a p-i-t-a it can be when you get trolls who like to cause trouble! Go team SpoiledMaltese!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Please respect the fact that I may have to ban or delete some long-time members.[/B]


 :eek2_gelb2: I hope you don't ban me Joe :hiding: I've worked very hard to get to the top 10 posters :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> Well I'm totally in the dark on whatever is going on & whoever is causing it. But this smilie :eek2_gelb2: seems appropriate. Hope everything gets worked out so peace & harmony reign.[/B]


What she said!  :eek2_gelb2:

Oh and :ThankYou: to Joe, Sher, the Mods, and the whole SM Gang!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=585966
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fay I don't think that will happen. I wish I was as chatty as you...... :Happy_Dance: :Happy_Dance:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

:new_shocked: Well I have no idea what is going on or who is causing trouble. I havent been around as much as I would like to be lately, but :ThankYou: Joe and everyone else who has a part in running this forum, I would be lost without this place, I love it here. So I hope everything gets worked out and it all goes back to normal.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have no clue as to what is going on and who's he's talking about. I have to say that i love SM i have learned alot from this forum. I just want to thank Joe, Sher and the mods for all the hard work you do. :clap: :clap: :clap: :ThankYou:


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

:eek2_gelb2: :eek2_gelb2: I don't understand, I thought that I've been pretty good about trying to read as much as I can on this forum, and yet, I ALWAYS MISS THE DRAMA!!!! I'm just being a nosy busy body, so I guess curiousity is getting the best of me. 

Good news is though, that since I hadn't come across any of it, that means that you Joe and all of our Mods have been doing an AWESOME job of maintaining the forum!!! :rochard: :rochard: Again, thanks for all that you do- I love it here on this forum, there is so much to learn and a nice place to get advice and help from some nice people. I would hate to see that some other people have ruined it for those that trully do care. So for those people, I just have to say :thmbdn:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I LOVE SM - I am all for the banishment of negative energy . I like boards that are fun and friendly ( like this one :rockon: ) . Sarah


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

i am new here but i like to be here.i love all the maltese.thank you joe.


----------



## hohumbarb (Nov 4, 2006)

I dont understand why questioning the reason for a post that was intended to help others from being taking advantage of the way she was is considered making trouble....no names were mentioned...I thought one of the reasons for the forum was to help us learn how to avoid buying dogs from puppy mills, byb and brokers


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:ThankYou: JOE JUST WANTED TO SAY I HAVE LEARNED SO MUCH HERE . BACI AND I NEED YOU ALL FOR A HAPPY HEALTHY LIFE THAT IS POSSIBLE FROM THE KNOWLEDGE OF THE MEMBERS .THATS WHY I JOINED . SO THANKS TO ALL YOUR HELPERS, AND POSITIVE MEMBERS.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

I love SM :wub: :wub: And miss it dreadfully when I cant get to the computer!!! So keep up the good work Captain Joe!! We love you Joe!! :ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I dont understand why questioning the reason for a post that was intended to help others from being taking advantage of the way she was is considered making trouble....no names were mentioned...I thought one of the reasons for the forum was to help us learn how to avoid buying dogs from puppy mills, byb and brokers[/B]


You are right, but when you own a forum you have to protect it and it's members, bottom line.
people can judge for themselves and then decide. When someone deletes topics and all their picture posts that speaks volume to me. Also when someone threatens with legal action mumbo jumbo it's very hard, so we need sometimes to sit on the other side of the fence and balance it out.
But I do agree with you.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm totally in the dark about who or what we are talking about, but I want to express my appreciation to Joe & Mods for all the work they do to make SM such an awesome forum. I'm on here nearly everyday learning something new to help me better care for my little furboy!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank You Joe!
We (Bob and Marsha) appreciate this stance. It is hard to come and post with the thought that maybe we will be attacked.
We love SM and all our SM family. You have built a wonderful forum and we will help you keep it that way.

Cheers to you and applauding from Michigan :aktion033:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

as always, i'm late to the shindig.... i have no idea what has come about to make you post publicly.... but am i understanding this correctly? you read everyone’s private messages? or were these messages FW to you from someone's inbox? i'm confused.

at any rate, PMs are just that, private. and all the 3rd grade BS that goes on within them should be as well. if nothing is being done to make trouble publicly or personally for you joe, or anyone else on the site, then why even be concerned with the idle threats from a select few troublemakers? seems pointless to me. reading private messages just because you can isn't something i really see you doing, i just thought i'd ask as your post wasn't all that clear to me. 
so what i'm trying to say is, the silly banter that goes on between two people here _privately_, should be of no concern to you, unless they are hatching a plan to take over your site, or even more dastardly, the world..lol. people talk crap to make themselves feel better. 

however, on a more serious note... if there are people you have to perpetually warn about their behavior on your forum, or harassment or defamation have come about, just make a point to remove them and their childish antics. just give them a heads up about it first. seems fair to me. if they're on another forum, publicly talking smack, they really shouldn't be here anyway. i mean, how infantile is that.

i also have to step up here and make a confession. i have complained about the site, but not the site in it's entirety, i do become slightly aggravated by some of the posts. since we have a second admin and mods now, posts are being more carefully monitored…it‘s a good thing.

however, i DO have a concern. you have mentioned many times, that the sales of puppies/live animals is prohibited. am i correct?
then may i ask why, members here, who are breeders, are allowed to post links to their sites in their signatures? seems like a whole lot of free advertisement.

hope i'm not out of line, sorry for any aggravation.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:shocked: I didn't do it, I swear, I'm innocent! Geez, I hope I'm innocent :blush: 

......(only kidding)

Joe, I enjoy this forum so much it's ridiculous - like the time Abbey got green paint all over her - instead of rushing her into the tub....I "HAD" to take pictures first - to show everyone ... :smstarz: 

It's a shame we can't just all get along, at lease tolerate each other. This is such a fun place to be. 

Thanks for everything Captain.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> as always, i'm late to the shindig.... i have no idea what has come about to make you post publicly.... but am i understanding this correctly? you read everyone's private messages? or were these messages FW to you from someone's inbox? i'm confused.
> 
> at any rate, PMs are just that, private. and all the 3rd grade BS that goes on within them should be as well. if nothing is being done to make trouble publicly or personally for you joe, or anyone else on the site, then why even be concerned with the idle threats from a select few troublemakers? seems pointless to me. reading private messages just because you can isn't something i really see you doing, i just thought i'd ask as your post wasn't all that clear to me.
> so what i'm trying to say is, the silly banter that goes on between two people here _privately_, should be of no concern to you, unless they are hatching a plan to take over your site, or even more dastardly, the world..lol. people talk crap to make themselves feel better.
> ...


*Carrie, I just want to clear something up before it becomes a talking point. Neither Joe nor I nor the mods can read PMs. That is a "closed" system and we have no access to it whatsoever. It is indeed totally "private". However, we are often PM'd by people who alert us to serious negativity that is being spread via PMs. However, the specific quotes Joe mentioned in his post were posted publicly on another Maltese forum.

*
Sher
Administrator Team


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

I want to thank Joe, the Mods & the Admin's :ThankYou: I am so glad to have found SM and I enjoy coming on here everyday and talking about my Fluffs and everyone elses. :drinkup: :drinkup: :drinkup: THANK YOU!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> *Carrie, I just want to clear something up before it becomes a talking point. Neither Joe nor I nor the mods can read PMs. That is a "closed" system and we have no access to it whatsoever. It is indeed totally "private". However, we are often PM'd by people who alert us to serious negativity that is being spread via PMs. However, the specific quotes Joe mentioned in his post were posted publicly on another Maltese forum.
> 
> *
> Sher
> Administrator Team[/B]


thank you, sher, for clearing that up. i seriously did not think that people's PMs could or would be read. it just didn't seem right, so hence the question. lol

i'm very glad to hear that things that happen in PMs stay in PMs. =]


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

I'm in the dark as well.....and I consider that a good thing. I come here more than a few times every day just to read through all the new topics. I have had my eyes opened many many times to new problems/issues/thoughts about how to better train, feed, groom or take care generally of our babies and I am constantly amazed at the level of knowledge here about so many Maltese related issues. I don't post much because I'm not as knowledgeable as alot of the wonderful people here. When I think I can contribute positively to some thread, I'll jump in and hope to help in some way.

I, too, want to thank you Joe and the moderators for a wonderful resource of knowledge...and very nice people! Whatever the problem stems from, I hope it is handled so everyone can move on to what you all do best....LOVE OUR BUNDLES OF MALTESE FLUFF!


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have no clue what is going on...I can't stand drama, so I will consider my not knowing a good thing. I just wanted to say thank you to Joe, the mods, and everyone else that makes this such a wonderful forum! I don't post much, but I do come here daily. I honestly don't know what I would do without my daily dose of SM. I have learned so much that has helped me take care of my furbabys much better than I could have without the wealth of knowledge that I have learned form SM. :ThankYou:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

SM has affected my life in so many wonderful ways. Not only have I learned so much about the breed, been able to hear about other members families, but have also met some wonderful people and other maltese all b/c of SM. Members dogs and owners have become household names in our house. It's a shame that such a wonderful place can also bring so much drama....but I guess it's like that everywhere. Someone always gotta rain on others parade. :thmbdn:  

Cheers to all the incredible people and friends of Spoiled Maltese....we are the ones who make this a memorable place! Thank you SM!!!! :drinkup: :ThankYou:


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Thank you for maintaining this forum Joe, I know it takes alot of hardwork. I am not a "frequent" poster but I do stop in to read almost every day. I think the addition of Moderators has been great and am sorry that there are those that don't recognize a good thing when they see it. 

Here's hoping the troublemakers DO leave, swan song or not!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I've got to get back to being a regular poster. I'm missing all sorts of stuff. No clue what any of this is about, but I love having moderators and I really miss everyone.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

anyone else wanna jump my sh!t about the breeder's link posting? bring it on. _apparently_, you have my yahoo.

tah.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> anyone else wanna jump my sh!t about the breeder's link posting? bring it on. _apparently_, you have my yahoo.
> 
> tah.[/B]


Carrie I have no idea what this post is about. But I want you to know that if you or anyone else think that my link to my website is there for "free advertising" I will happily remove it. I have never and will never try and sell puppies on this board.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Joe, thank you so much for creating and maintaining this forum. Without the information here I don't know what I would have done. Probably driven my vet crazy. 

You do what you gotta do! :smilie_daumenpos: We're all here to share information, not drama.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> anyone else wanna jump my sh!t about the breeder's link posting? bring it on. _apparently_, you have my yahoo.
> 
> tah.[/B]


 :shocked: Oh lord Carrie, this thread is going in a wrong direction. 
I am sorry if some are jumping your sh*t :back2topic:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I think the whole point of Joe's thread is if you aren't happy here then leave. ALL forums have their rules and regulations. Even if it is an open forum it is up to the administrators and monitors to monitor the threads. Wrong or right - lies or truths if there is a issue with someone on the forum it should be done in private not on the forum. I think the point of this thread is why bad mouth a forum and then continuously keep coming back here. It must be that certain people love to feed off of controversy and wait to jump on certain people when they post. That is sad and immature. If people enjoy the other forums and their rules and regulations they should just back off of this one. I just hate hypocrites that say one thing on one forum and another thing on another forum. I have mentioned before that all this drama is draining and makes it uncomfortable for other members. I for one live by my values live and let live. I am not vindictive. Someone mentioned the breeder thread, that thread was obviously posted to create controversy it is so transparent to any adult. If you have a problem with a breeder be it a BYB, puppy miller or reputable breeder take it up with them directly especially when you know they are a member of this forum. I think the same should be done if you don't get along with someone....don't post on their thread. I am a member of a variety of other forums. The first Maltese forum I joined I didn't like their rules and regulations so I just don't go there. I don't agree with everything that is done on SM and I try to stay out of drama threads unless members pick on certain members for no reason (and I'm not talking about the breeder thread) I hope that the people that thrive on creating controversy will soon grow up. We should be able to express our opinions but not in a harmful and cruel way. JMHO Thanks Admin & Moderators for all you do. :ThankYou: 

Maggie


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Well I don't have a clue as to what's going on either, but I love SM and would be lost without it. It is a wonderful forum, helpful beyond belief with Tanner's problems and all kindsa other stuff! You all are appreciated more than you can possibly know.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Everyone needs to just save the drama for your momma and just have fun sharing cute stories, posting fun pictures and sharing wisdom when asked. There is enough bad going on in the world without it creeping onto SM too.


----------



## Fleury's Mom (May 18, 2008)

Ditto about how great this site is! As a new maltese mommy, I found this to be reassuring, informative, supportive, and most of all fun. In this world, with economic and political uncertainty and tragedy, it is always refreshing to find a site that people care about one another. Well, that's just my two cents...


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

> Everyone needs to just save the drama for your momma and just have fun sharing cute stories, posting fun pictures and sharing wisdom when asked. There is enough bad going on in the world without it creeping onto SM too.[/B]



I agree!! Thank you Joe for all you do for the breed we all love so much. I also want to say thank you to everyone for all the support and help with my Ellie who is very complicated.

Cathy and Ellie beanl


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I think that we should all try to abide by the rules and stay within it boundaries, if you don't agree, you don't have to be a member. It is as simple as that!!!!! I am sure, as large as we are, it is hard to monitor~~~Joe and the admins, you do a TERRIFIC JOB!!!!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Well - I too, am totally in the dark but it may be a good thing .. 
For all you do Joe - I bow :rochard: .... and the new "Mod Squad" - (do they get whips with their titles ?? - well maybe Steve needs the whip) but in anycase, thanks so much guys - there are some great wonderful people on this forum, I've made some new friends (nutty ones too) ... I hope Deb isn't reading this :hiding: .. but anyway - to all of us let's just stick to the "USE IT AND NOT ABUSE IT" .. motto for the forum.

Captain Joe and Mod Squad - Lina over and out !!!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I seldom get involved with "issue" threads on SM, but I do enjoy the posts regarding health problems, products and of course the pictures. As a moderator on another forum I know the issues that can arise from a certain group of individuals that "plan" a thread to post to each other to make their point rather than be an individual and think on their own and express their own opinions and thoughts. As a moderator or an Admin means you have to sometimes set aside your personal feelings and friendships to protect those that are been harassed, picked on in an unkind/vicious way to maintain a forum for the enjoyment of the majority. Looking for ways to jab and poke at certain individuals by creating threads or posting in their threads is just something that should not be tolerated in my opinion. Each and every member should be protected and appreciated by the Admin and Mods, which, by the way, I feel SM staff is doing. There will always be those that are critical of what the moderators or Admins do, it is the nature of the beast!

If I join a forum and do not enjoy myself, I simply leave. I don't bash the forum or the members of the forum, I just leave. Sometimes I do find that there are some individuals whose posts I find offensive and individuals that post directly towards individuals in an unkind way, I simply avoid their threads and move on. There is really no reason to have confrontations on a public forum and it should and can be handled in a private manner to prevent a "gang" type response which causes the post or threads to be deleted.

I find it very sad that one represents themself one way on SM and yet another way on another forum regarding their posts on SM. If I ever do that, just ban me cause I would deserve it!

Sorry that some have gone to so much effort to say bad things about the actions of Admin and Mods of SM..........I think they do a great job! BRAVO

Ok had my say now I will go and look at some pictures.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't really know what is going on, who is causing trouble, where ...etc (and I don't care to know who are they and why they are doing this...etc) but I just wanted to say:

Even with the many things that are happening around me these days, I can't help myself but stop by SM :wub: You can't imagine how much I LOOOOOOOOOVE this place and its members (few are VERY VEYRY DEAR to me..when I think about it, I go like: its kindda "weird" cos I never met them in person :HistericalSmiley: )

I also am a member in a couple of other forums (that I rarely visit)...to me SM is the place where I LOVE to be most when it comes to visiting a forum B) 

*I think* that people who like to cause trouble over a forum need to "get a life"  I mean, come on, I'm sure that there are other important things that you need to work and consume your efforts on in your life!!!!
To me, a forum is a site where I can visit to just have a good time ... It's simple: you don't like this forum, you can just leave it and look for another forum where you can enjoy your time ... no one is forcing you to stay 

enough with that.....

I LUV YA SM...thank you Joe for EVERYTHING

you rock :rockon: 

Kat *an addicted SM member*


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

Yes, I am a newbie here, and I also joined a couple of other forums as well, in an effort to fully research the breed and meet more Maltese parents. I just wanted to say that you are doing a wonderful job, Joe, and I (as a new Maltese Mommy) truly appreciate all the tedious efforts and hard work you and other members have contributed to this forum. I've had and will continue to have an educational journey here, and plan on sticking around no matter what.

Take care, stay strong, and keep up the good work.

Angela


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

> Everyone needs to just save the drama for your momma and just have fun sharing cute stories, posting fun pictures and sharing wisdom when asked.[/B]



LOL!!!! HERE HERE!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: I agree- they should all just "save the drama for your momma!!" (I love that, I'll have to use that more often!! :yes: )


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

:ThankYou: I just want to say thank you to you Joe, to Sher as your assistant admin and the mod squad in general. You all are doing a great job :thumbsup: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 
I haven't been posting near as much as I used to but it's not for any reason other than I have just gone through a major renovation in the kitchen and now I just love being busy in here and don't spend as much time on the computer. I do come in and read though and if I see something I want to post to then I do take the time to do so. It doesn't mean I love SM any less, I don't, and I think the site is a much better place for having our mods to watch over us and keep us in line, that way no one gets hurt nor does the site suffer because of the few who want to spoil it for others.
Keep up the good work Joe and co, you are all very much appreciated :woohoo2:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I too am in the dark about what happened, but I want to say that I really enjoy this forum, I look forward to coming on every day and I feel like you are all friends, even tho I don't contribute a lot. Keep up the good work Joe!! :thmbup: Jill


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I, like many others am in the dark as to what's going on, but I just want to say a big THANK YOU Joe, Sher and the moderators for all you do! 
:smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033: :ThankYou:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Peace.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> anyone else wanna jump my sh!t about the breeder's link posting? bring it on. _apparently_, you have my yahoo.
> 
> tah.[/B]


Carrie, you have always been my hero. If anyone wants to jump your sh*t,
they'll have to jump over my big ass to do it. :thumbsup: 



> Well - I too, am totally in the dark but it may be a good thing ..
> For all you do Joe - I bow :rochard: .... and the new "Mod Squad" - (do they get whips with their titles ?? - well maybe Steve needs the whip) but in anycase, thanks so much guys - there are some great wonderful people on this forum, I've made some new friends (nutty ones too) ... I hope Deb isn't reading this :hiding: .. but anyway - to all of us let's just stick to the "USE IT AND NOT ABUSE IT" .. motto for the forum.
> 
> Captain Joe and Mod Squad - Lina over and out !!![/B]


Yes Lina, I'm reading :smrofl: 

So, from one NUT to another, let's have a drink :wine: 

Heck, let's all have a drink arty:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I also appreciate and respect the leadership of the forum.

As you well know, I'm not one to always go with the flow; however, I'm not one of those posting malicious or negative statements about SM on other forums. 

Just wanted everyone to know it wasn't me, IT WASN'T ME!!




Joy


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I also appreciate and respect the leadership of the forum.
> 
> As you well know, I'm not one to always go with the flow; however, I'm not one of those posting malicious things about SM on other forums.
> 
> ...


Nobody posted a "Malicious" thing on the other forum. Please don't make remarks that arent true
they posted their feelings on a thread being closed.  
Thank you very much


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I don't necessarily agree with everything that is posted here, but I refuse to get involved in negative responses. This is my favorite place to be online. I love all of the little furbutts here. They have become part of my family, and I share the joys and heartaches with all of you. I have visited all of the other Maltese forums, and this is by far the best. Hopefully we are all here to share our joys, sorrows, and knowledge. Someone has to be in charge and make the rules. Great job Captain Joe, Sher and our other moderators. You're the best :aktion033:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I don't necessarily agree with everything that is posted here, but I refuse to get involved in negative responses. This is my favorite place to be online. I love all of the little furbutts here. They have become part of my family, and I share the joys and heartaches with all of you. I have visited all of the other Maltese forums, and this is by far the best. Hopefully we are all here to share our joys, sorrows, and knowledge. Someone has to be in charge and make the rules. Great job Captain Joe, Sher and our other moderators. You're the best :aktion033:[/B]


ya know what your 100% right.
Let people think what they want, they always would anyway :eek2_gelb2: 
I will just get back to posting to beautiful pictures and dealing with my real life :goof:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Nobody posted a "Malicious" thing on the other forum. Please don't make remarks that arent true
> they posted their feelings on a thread being closed.
> Thank you very much[/B]


andrea, the term malicious may be strong but is up to intepretation to those involved, the act of malice is to cause pain or distress which the posts did and the actions would have even further to me personaly, "feelings" posted in public when they involve the livelyhood of another person can be very malicious

having said that, lets not now debate a thread that was deleted about a thread that was deleted



> I think the whole point of Joe's thread is if you aren't happy here then leave. ALL forums have their rules and regulations.[/B]


thank you for a great post which sums things up , my intent was to warn of something i considered vicious, my stand on it and what may happen because of it, because it involves popular long standing members here and out of this I hope everyone respects the decisions that must be made regarding how SM is run


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

I to dont know what is happening here as I havent been on much, but I have learnt much from this forum and appreciate it.


----------



## Chicknde (Apr 10, 2007)

Okay I don't post very often, however, I am an avid reader and have learned so much from so many wonderful people on this forum. I just wanted to say thank you to Joe and his crew and to everyone who posts. Now, can't we all just get along? My mom always said if you have nothing nice to say keep it to yourself


----------



## gizzy's mom (Jun 3, 2008)

I just have to say that I have been and belong to other forums only because I love the maltese and cant wait to get another one. I just happend across this one while I was surfing and personally I am excited to hear other stories and views. I have read so real sad stories, had my own sad story and got through my rough time being able to talk about it and learn from other Maltese owners things I did not know. I look forward to being here for awhile ! And hopefully soon with some good news and new pics ! :drinkup:


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I have read this whole thread and I still have no idea what's going on!! I do love coming here. Thanks for doing a great job with this forum, Joe (and the new moderators)  .


----------



## kelkiss5 (Jul 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=586518
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Joe, my name is Harriett and I am 1 of those mods on the other so called forum. First of all I would like to congratulate you and your mods on a job well done on SM. I dont no how long I have been a member here, I never post, but I like to come visit anyway. I find your board very informative and am always guaranteed a laugh. :biggrin
I understand that you would not want any of your long outstanding members causing any trouble for you, I certainly would not on my board. But so far we have not had to deal with that kind of problem.
Now i see that your intentions were to warn of something very vicious because it may happen. Well it doesnt seem to have happened so far, all you seem to have done is confuse your members over something that may never happen, you no, open a can of worms. :mellow: 
Seeing as we are the other forum, I would like to say that we have never had a thread that I personally consider unsuitable. Maybe a little controversial, and needs to be watched closely. I myself considered that thread to be very informative, and would only help educate someone in their search for a new puppy and make them aware of things that go on out there. And if it was indeed started by your popular long standing members whom you have a problem with, well thats not really OUR problem is it. 
Now I want you to know that I respect your decisions on SM, just wanted people to understand that our forum has not done anything wrong. 
Anyways I wont go on any longer, and I hope to have many more years veiwing SM, and to keep on getting those laughs and very good informative. Thanks for listening Joe. Harriett. :biggrin:


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

^^
Harriet, I guess I wondering, if you've not seen anything inappropriate on your forum, how do you know it is your forum he is referring to? There are a number of maltese forums and I don't believe Joe has given any indication of what forum he is referring to.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> ^^
> Harriet, I guess I wondering, if you've not seen anything inappropriate on your forum, how do you know it is your forum he is referring to? There are a number of maltese forums and I don't believe Joe has given any indication of what forum he is referring to.[/B]


 :thumbsup:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Now i see that your intentions were to warn of something very vicious because it may happen. Well it doesnt seem to have happened so far, all you seem to have done is confuse your members over something that may never happen, you no, open a can of worms. :mellow:[/B]


I havent tried to confuse anyone by being as clear as I can that I made a move to protect myself, the members and SM from threats, it was also to serve as notice of any pending changes in membership.



> And if it was indeed started by your popular long standing members whom you have a problem with, well thats not really OUR problem is it.[/B]


nope, never said it was, thats why I took the initiative to protect myself here at SM, your admin will take care of things as she see's fit, she has, and i know she will 



> Anyways I wont go on any longer, and I hope to have many more years veiwing SM, and to keep on getting those laughs and very good informative. Thanks for listening Joe. Harriett. :biggrin:[/B]


thank you, i look forward to many more great years too

thank you to everyone for their replies and opinions, good and bad, I respect everyone even if I dont agree, I hope this post lets everyone know that everything is not just black and white and their are reasons things are done, rumor has it that one of the reasons is legal threats against SM, I will kill that rumor because it is absolutly not true, when I mention legalities as a reason of a decision it may be based off proceedings that have nothing to do with SM but I do not want associated with SM in anyway, I hope that clears some things up, just please know we do our best to balance everything to provide a great place to visit and a great place for information and learning

:ThankYou:


----------

